# Bow set up



## kevbo3333 (Jul 16, 2017)

I should be getting a gator tag this year and was wondering what would be the best arrow to hold up if I were to get a chance at sticking a good sized gator. I will
Also have a big rod and reel with a trebble hook but I want to have all my options available while hunting. Thanks


----------

